# Lincoln Trail



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any word on the derby?


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

1st two series were a single and a double run consecutively.

Most dogs weren't having any problems.

That's all I got.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Any word on the open?

sean


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Any reports would be appreciated


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Partial.....Derby Results

1st Petrovish Upon the wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo "
2nd Dennis Bath with Cadillac's Paper Moon "Moon"
3rd Lisa Bauer with Summits Smokin Magna Margarita "Rita" --- Yeee Haw...GO GIRL!!!!!!

Sorry don't know the rest...
________
Jaguar R3


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby 4rth went to Tim Kreher.. Congrats Tim and Lisa


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open was described to me as inline triple with middle flyer and two retired. Humid and very low wind if any. Good set up. There are still 15 or so remaining to run the first series tomorrow. 

Gene


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Partial.....Derby Results
> 
> 1st Petrovish Upon the wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo "
> 2nd Dennis Bath with Cadillac's Paper Moon "Moon"
> ...


Go Ammo! 46! Congrats Bill and Micki. 

fp


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Micki, Bill and Ammo! Good Job Dennis too!

The Open is a really nice test that is getting answers on all three birds. The key bird is the first bird down on the left. Much of the success is determined by which way the wind is blowing when you run. Very difficult when the wind is right to left or calm.


John


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow Ammo is on a roll. Congratulations!!!!
Marie and KC


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go Ammo! Maybe this is your weekend for a double win! Good luck


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Way to go Micki, Bill and Ammo! Good Job Dennis too!
> 
> The Open is a really nice test that is getting answers on all three birds. The key bird is the first bird down on the left. Much of the success is determined by which way the wind is blowing when you run. Very difficult when the wind is right to left or calm.
> 
> ...


Thanks, John.

any open callbacks?

Sean


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats to all the Derby finishers. I would especially like to thank Bill and Micky. For helping work the derby. They had a long drive to run today and they stayed around to work and help put this trial on until the very end. This trial can't happen without a lot of people like them.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill, Micki and Ammo. What a career, and no end in sight. Way to go.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Q callbacks to the 4th:

2,10,11,14,15,16,18,22,24,25,26,27


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

36 back to land blind in Open. Land blind was long and eating the field up pretty good. Had several key holes to hit and obstacles like brush piles to jump. Expect the land blind to cut about 1/2 the dogs. I'm sure the water blind is going now but I haven't heard any details on it yet or the callbacks. 

Gene


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Any Placements on the Qual?


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Qual to finish in the morning.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

9 back to the 4th series tomorrow in the open.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the 9 back for the open water marks? I know 4.
Jimmy Darnell with Diamond
Charlie Moody with Porky
Alli just 2 1/2 years old!!
Raven


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow....Very exciting Gwen ! Gooooooooo Charlie


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Gwen,
Greg has Cole. I think Scott has Bunny and Ricky.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Qualifying Results:

1st Dance Kate Miller
2nd Wren Trey Lawrence
3rd Scoop Kirk Dodge
4th Jet Jason Escalera

RJ: Willie Walt Maki

Jams: 10,11,14,15,24,25,26


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Good job to Jason and "Jet" for the Q 4th! Congrats also to Lisa Bauer and "Rita" for the Derby 3rd!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Open results:

1)Ricky-Harp
2)Porky-Moody
3)Raven-Moody
4)Cole-Lister
RJ Jimmie Darnell

Not sure about jams


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations Gwen and Charlie and Raven!

Bill


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Way to go Ricky and Scott! Any word on the Am?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Jason on Jet's 4th!

Aaron*


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Marty Bullington said:


> Qualifying Results:
> 
> 1st Dance Kate Miller
> 2nd Wren Trey Lawrence
> ...


Way to go, Kate & Dance. Congrats.
Steve and Kate worked so hard at this trial and still had time to pull off a Q win. Wow !!!!

Debbie & Randy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Kate, I am so proud of you! Way to go and win the Q. You had some tough competition with Trey, Kirk and Jason. It is nice to read about each of you.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz Jason on Jet's 4th!
> 
> Aaron*


Thanks, Jet is running very good right now we have placed in the last 3 trials in a row.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Jason E. said:


> Thanks, Jet is running very good right now we have placed in the last 3 trials in a row.


That's awesome. You guys running at Chattanooga?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Dont think so .......


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

I want to thank everyone who pitched in and helped make this trial run. The stake marshals took care of everything, you were great. These are the best grounds in the area and they keep getting better thanks to Tim. 

Tammy can post details on the raffle, but I've heard it went well. 

The open had tough challenging tests. The Am judges set up solid tests with very generous callbacks. 

Big congrats to Union County Lap Dancer and Kate for the Qual win.


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Any Am. results


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Go Ricky your daughter and granddaughter are rootin for ya


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> Kate, I am so proud of you! Way to go and win the Q. You had some tough competition with Trey, Kirk and Jason. It is nice to read about each of you.


True, gwen! A very nice line-up for sure!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to kate Miller on the Q win. Also, congratulations to the Garlands and Scott Harp on the open win. 
Thank you for your hard work and making this trial happen.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Cliff & Jeanne Garland, Scott Harp, & Ricky!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Gotta love those choco girls.... "Ammo" with a Derby 1st, and Lisa Bauer with a Derby 3rd with "Rita". Picture below is of Lisa and Rita at the River King Derby April 24, 2009.

Deb Wehner
Santa Fe Labs


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

To ALL of you, THANK YOU. 
The grounds are beautiful and we want to Thank Tim Kreher for all his hardwork! 
Here are some pictures of the Derby. 
Judge John Mckay - Linda Bogusky & Sweet - Tim Kreher








Danny Luttrell - Lisa Bauer and Rita in the holding Blind - Tim Kreher








Judges John and Jackie McKay on the Line with ? (pm me - Who is it)


----------

